# Summertime



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

There ain't no cure. . . .


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


+rep for non-threatening rap.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

@Amos Otis you don't have to listen to every song posted. {I know how you feel about Janis' voice}


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> @Amos Otis you don't have to listen to every song posted. {I know how you feel about Janis' voice}


Thanks for understanding. 



too larry said:


>


Funny thing...a friend dropped in while I was posting Jazzy Jeff and Fresh Smith vid, and I explained our little music thread hobby and the current topic. He immediately says "Sublime - 'Doin' Time' ", insisting it was the best of all summer themed tunes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> . . . . . . . .Funny thing...a friend dropped in while I was posting Jazzy Jeff and Fresh Smith vid, and I explained our little music thread hobby and the current topic. He immediately says "Sublime - 'Doin' Time' ", insisting it was the best of all summer themed tunes.


I heard it yesterday for the first time. I didn't want to hog all the good songs right off the bat, so waited til today to post it.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2019)

*My favorite, I'm pretty sure.*
*(Summer Samba)*
*



*


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

This guys appears to be chill. {never heard of him until now}


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> *My favorite, I'm pretty sure.*
> *(Summer Samba)*
> *
> 
> ...


I should have listened to the english version first. My Italian is pretty rusty.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> I should have listened to the english version first. My Italian is pretty rusty.


Like Patton's Mondo Cane, for example, I don't always need a translation to super dig what's being done. Sometime's I dread a translation, because I've drawn a conclusion to what the song is about by tone and presentation, and often I'm dead wrong. Allow me to go off topic to illustrate:

I dug this tune forever before bothering to look up a translation. Man did I get it wrong !





"The rosebush is dying
No longer green the flowers
Also my life is running out
For lack of their love

When you gave me The first date
At the foot of that cute rose
I cut three flowers for the virgin
Then you gave me a little kiss

You swore to love me in front of a virgin
And you left the flowers
Tis oaths do not comply
I offered you my love
Also the flowers

What you did put
Todita stamped out
Oaths do not fulfill them
And your soul will be condemned"


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Like Patton's Mondo Cane, for example, I don't always need a translation to super dig what's being done. Sometime's I dread a translation, because I've drawn a conclusion to what the song is about by tone and presentation, and often I'm dead wrong. Allow me to go off topic to illustrate:
> 
> I dug this tune forever before bothering to look up a translation. Man did I get it wrong !
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have guessed that either. 

I like how they are all dressed up except the one guy in shorts and a wife beater.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> I wouldn't have guessed that either.
> 
> I like how they are all dressed up except the one guy in shorts and a wife beater.


When you're a legend, you can wear what you want. 

Ahhh, I'm somewhat surprised you didn't recognize multi grammy award winner Little Joe. I'm guessing it's the shades.  











THis is pretty good....until Willie jumps in.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> When you're a legend, you can wear what you want.
> 
> Ahhh, I'm somewhat surprised you didn't recognize multi grammy award winner Little Joe. I'm guessing it's the shades.
> 
> ...


Looks like Willie is rubbing off on him. What with that beard and all.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Groovy. I wonder if I want to know what the message is @ 2:10. I think probably no.



too larry said:


>


So many reasons this could find a place in "Worst Videos Ever" thread.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Groovy. I wonder if I want to know what the message is @ 2:10. I think probably no.. . . . . .


I hadn't watched it all the way through before. But I think she killed him.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> I hadn't watched it all the way through before. But I think she killed him.


She was never proud of this country, she said. I knew I should have let it be.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2019)

Saving the best for last.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)

Roger plays Orange Blossom Special in the 2nd tune.


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Roger plays Orange Blossom Special in the 2nd tune.


Looks like those guys had a good time at work.


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Have I mentioned I have a memory like a steel trap? A little rusty and half bent.

Edit: and I came damn close to posting *“A Summer Song,” Chad & Jeremy *before I looked back.


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)

Calvin Harris - Summer = pass
Rascal Flatts - Summer Nights - pass


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)

*♫ Song in the Sky Theme: "In the Summer Breeze"*

*



*


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 30, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Man, I was in the mood for this one beginning w/ the 'almost' "Don't Fear the Reaper" opening guitar riff. never heard or seen it, but totally dig it. Have to place it at #2 in this thread, in fact.


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Man, I was in the mood for this one beginning w/ the 'almost' "Don't Fear the Reaper" opening guitar riff. never heard or seen it, but totally dig it. Have to place it at #2 in this thread, in fact.


I think I found it on a spotify summer playlist. I'd never heard of them either.


----------



## tstick (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## tstick (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2019)

Featuring silent Fred.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## medviper (Jul 9, 2019)

no summer in the theme, but it always felt like one to me.


----------



## medviper (Jul 9, 2019)

just remembered this one by kurt elling.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## medviper (Jul 10, 2019)

sandra dee's & troy donahues's makin out theme song.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2019)

I don’t think they’re singing about her summer wine at all.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2019)

pass - 
*Weezer - Feels Like Summer*

*



*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2019)

*Mirami feat. LayZee - Summer Dreams*
*pass*

*



*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I don’t think they’re singing about her summer wine at all.


He had a birthday last week. I went back and forth, but didn't post a song. {to the best of my memory}


----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2019)

too larry said:


>


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 20, 2019)

Diamond Dave,summer of 19


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2019)

Props to these formerly hairful guys for not going the usual hat / cap route in old age.


----------



## tstick (Jul 28, 2019)

"Estate" (Summer)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2019)

*Hot Fun in the Summertime*
*



*


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 1, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 1, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 16, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (May 29, 2020)

"feel summer creepin' in"...


----------



## injinji (Jun 20, 2021)

It's back. . . . . .


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jun 22, 2021)

Summertime. Janis Joplin.


----------



## topcat (Jun 22, 2021)

In the Summertime. Mungo Jerry. "Have a drink, have a drive" no longer flies.


----------



## injinji (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jun 22, 2021)

Summer in the City. The Lovin' Spoonful.


----------



## topcat (Jun 22, 2021)

All Summer Long. The Beach Boys.


----------



## topcat (Jun 22, 2021)

A Summer Song. Chad and Jeremy.


----------



## topcat (Jun 22, 2021)

Summertime Blues. Eddie Cochran.


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2022)

Hope everyone remembered to burn money and dance naked under the moon.

Such is life. Summer has just started and you can't help yourself from thinking about when it ends.


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jun 22, 2022)

Dancing in the streets. Martha and the Vandellas.


----------



## topcat (Jun 22, 2022)

The Boys of Summer. Don Henley.


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Aug 21, 2022)

Meet me in the Indian summer Van Morrison


----------



## topcat (Sep 14, 2022)

Summer's almost gone. The Doors.


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2022)

topcat said:


> Summer's almost gone. The Doors.


We've had our first nights in the sixties this week. Summertime, it's come and gone.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> We've had our first nights in the sixties this week. Summertime, it's come and gone.


I was about to post this.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 15, 2022)




----------

